

AOL Lays Off "Double Digit" Number Of Employees - minimaxir
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/aol-double-digit-layoffs/

======
mathattack
_Update: Just for some additional context, it’s probably worth pointing out
that AOL’s headcount as of December 31, 2013, was around 5,100 people._

If double digit means "10-19%", this is significant. If double digit means "Up
to 90 people" it's less than 2% and not so significant.

~~~
bitwarrior
Those are some unexpected upper bounds. Any reason you didn't use "10-99%" and
"up to 99 people"?

------
lauradhamilton
Is this a real news report?

AOL is reporting that AOL may be laying off between 10 and 99 people out of
5,100?

"I’ve reached out to the company and will update if I hear back." => wat?

------
rdl
Is the "digital prophet" one of them?

~~~
moocow01
No, he would have seen it coming

